# Tired of waiting on D* to release a Android client for Nomad - What about Vulkano????



## Milkman (Dec 6, 2006)

As usual DirecTV is taking entirely too long to release an Android client for Nomad, which I have been waiting to purchase for a very long time. I am tired of waiting and now want to purchase a Vulkano (or something better if you have any ideas).

I know that the Vulkano is capable of much more than Nomad in its Sling like features, but let's concentrate on the ability to take video and transfer it to your mobile device (like an Android Tablet or Android phone). I would like to compare that for just a second.

Nomad has a 30 day restriction on any videos, where Vulkano videos look like they can last forever which is a nice plus. My biggest concern is quality of video. From what I read/understand about the Nomad is that it basically transfers/converts the video on your receiver to something readable by the client on your phone, where as the Vulkano will actually record the video coming from the receiver, and then you can transfer that recording to your mobile device. So my questions/concerns are:


What is the quality of the video coming from Nomad vs. Vulkano to your mobile device.
Is there any difference between the quality of players between the mobile Nomad player and the mobile Vulkano player?
Thanks for the help in advance.


----------



## Steve (Aug 22, 2006)

Milkman said:


> A
> What is the quality of the video coming from Nomad vs. Vulkano to your mobile device.
> Is there any difference between the quality of players between the mobile Nomad player and the mobile Vulkano player?


I don't know what the Vulkano specs are, but looks to me like Nomad video is transcoded to standard DVD resolution (720x480), at about 1500 kbps. Looks great on the ~ 10" iPad screen. OK on a PC or laptop screen, 12" or greater.

The Nomad PC player just offers basic trickplay capability. FFx2 and the ability to jump by sliding across the scrubber bar. For the iPhone/iPad, it's basically the stock iOS video player, with no preset skipping distances. Just the scrubber bar.


----------



## Milkman (Dec 6, 2006)

I am utterly shocked by what seems to be the lack of experience with D* users and Vulkano (at least the ones not posting here)...

Guess I am still in wait and see/research mode.


----------



## harsh (Jun 15, 2003)

The Monsoon Technologies products have always been an also-ran in a relatively small market. According to the Google App Store, the Android player in particular has taken quite a beating at one time or another for not working all that well. Another thing I noticed is that the Monsoon website says that Android 2.3 is supported while many devices are getting upgraded to 4.0 (Ice Cream Sandwich) and 4.1 (Jelly Bean).

I'm staggered by the number of DIRECTV customers that don't have some sort of place-shifting equipment in general.


----------



## Milkman (Dec 6, 2006)

harsh said:


> I'm staggered by the number of DIRECTV customers that don't have some sort of place-shifting equipment in general.


I happen to have Slingbox, so I am not one of those that you speak of.

Nevertheless Slingbox doesn't help me watch shows on an Airplane, or disconnected from Wifi in general. Since DirecTV seems to be in no hurry to do anything for Android (but they keep pumping out those iPhone updates), I am looking for alternatives to nomad.


----------



## hdtvfan0001 (Jul 28, 2004)

harsh said:


> I'm staggered by the number of DIRECTV customers that don't have some sort of place-shifting equipment in general.


Many folks have it but rarely reference it.

Not only do I have it...most of my close friends so as well. It's not something we discuss frequently.

As for the topic at hand...

I would not be surprised to see an Android client emerge sometime before year end. No official word on it...just speculation. I suspect the transformation of Android through to Jelly Bean may have delayed it's arrival.


----------



## jadebox (Dec 14, 2004)

I have a Vulkano hooked up to one of my Dish DVRs. I sometimes watch live TV using it through my Droid Bionic phone. 

Picture quality is okay. I often switch to the SD version of a channel, though, because the Vulkano and my phone have less of a problem with stuttering or buffering (it's not bad during HD, but hardly ever happens with SD). And it's hard to see too much of a difference on the small screen.

Controlling the DVR is a little painful. Sending remote commands is slow, but the Vulkano interface works well.

Unlike the Slingbox, the Vulkano can also record programs to a connected PC or USB hard drive. You can have it automatically convert the video to a more compact format for playback on a smart phone and can schedule recordings like a DVR. 

The Vulkano is not perfect, but does work. Since I only paid about $99 for it, I really didn't expect to work as well as it does.

-- Roger


----------



## jayerndl (Aug 4, 2007)

I have used the Hauppauge HD-PVR  to transfer from my DVR for use on Andriod and Iphone/Ipad. I record using component/optical in the highest video setting with DD 5.1 audio. I then use Handbrake to transcode using Android and/or Ipad settings. The results are excellent. The big draw back is that you have to record in realtime (i.e. it takes 1 hour to transfer/record to a 1 hour show to your PC) plus the time to transcode. I always record to my DVR fisrt and then copy to the PC but it comes with an IR blaster and scheduler so you could use that to record live direct to the PC.

Jay


----------



## hdtvfan0001 (Jul 28, 2004)

I would concur that the wait for a nomad Android client to be released seems overdue.


----------



## Shades228 (Mar 18, 2008)

Yup I've been holding off on ordering the Google Nexus tablet because of this. At this point I think I'm going to get an iPad and then if they make the iphone 6 better than the 5 I'll convert.


----------

